# UK Royal Marine Looking to Move to US



## ukrjr1008 (May 9, 2012)

Hi,

This is my first post on the site so please bear with me...

Im a serving Royal Marine Commando but I'm looking for a new challange and life in the United States and was looking for some help as I'm not sure what options I have and looking at the visa information I'm slowly becoming confused about the best route to go.

Situation:
26y/o male
Girlfriend is US citizen living in Virginia
I have 5 years experience working within the IT industry and 3 years military experiance including a 6month tour of Afghanistan - looking to combine the 2 for future exployment.

I have 12months left to serve but would like to get the ball rolling as I understand that the proccess can be lenghtly and would like to have something in place by the early part of next year if possible (am I thinking about things to early or am I being unrealistic?)

I hope that someone out there might be able to point me in the right direction..

Many thanks in advance
RJ


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Start working on K1. Good luck!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

ukrjr1008 said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first post on the site so please bear with me...
> 
> ...


Choices:

1.Find a job in your field with sponsoring employer and obtain work visa. Start networking/researching etc

2. Marry US girlfriend and move over on spouse visa. For this look here:

USCIS - Family of U.S. Citizens


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

ukrjr1008 said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first post on the site so please bear with me...
> 
> ...


get a fiancee visa 

K1 Process Flowchart


----------



## hercules143 (Apr 7, 2012)

Moving to US, you may be slightly overwhelmed by the process of obtaining official documentation you need to take all your original paperwork with you, such as your birth certificate, passport, visa and other residential proofs.


----------

